# Question on back filing taxes



## biglemoncoke (Aug 25, 2011)

As a new grad in canada (who recently was made aware of his responsibilities to file taxes as a us citizen), i have a few questions on how I should file my 1040s and 2555s

in those forms, they asked about my occupation and street address.

i graduated last year so i was a student i found a job as a business analyst this year

so i was wondering if i file my taxes for years 2008/2009/2010 do i fill my occupation as a student or as a business analyst? 

i just recently moved to a new home, do i put the new address or the old one when i file for the three previous years?



note that i am filing for years 2008 to 2010 because those are the recent years that I have income or surpassed the threshold to report for taxes.


the new home i moved in has my name in the title, it makes no rental income at all as it is purely for my residence sake. do i need to report this as well?

thanks!


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

If you're back-filing, use your current street address. That's where the IRS will get in touch with you if they have questions or problems. On any 2555's you are filing, you should indicate the country in which you were living at the time (to justify your exclusion).

For any and all "occupation" questions, use the title you had for the tax year in question - i.e. "student" for the years you were a student, except maybe for this most recent year when you became a "business analyst." They're not real fussed about your exact occupation title - lots of people just use "business person" rather than getting too specific.

Income taxes are based on income, not on assets. There's no reason to "report" your home if it's not generating any income.

Download and take a look through Publication 54, available on the IRS website in the Publications section. It explains most of the filing requirements for those living outside the US.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## SteveOdem (Jan 23, 2012)

What about 2007 and prior years? If you didn't file required returns, the statute of limitations never starts to run.

Be SURE to do Schedule B and check for foreign bank account for EACH relevant year.

Did you at any time in any year have $10,000 or more in total bank, investment, stock, mutual fund, annuity, certain insurance policies??? Perhaps when you bought your house, the downpayment? College savings? FBAR may apply. <snip> See my other posts on this.

You may take your Canadian taxes as a credit or, as Bev mentioned, use the 2555 to exclude Canadian income, depending on various factors.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

SteveOdem said:


> What about 2007 and prior years? If you didn't file required returns, the statute of limitations never starts to run.


Steve, in practice, if filing 4 years of back returns shows no taxes due, the IRS will clear the slate and drop any issues with the prior years.

FBAR filings are supposed to go back 6 years, but for a newly graduated student, the risk is considerably less that a filing was required. (A filing is only required in years for which the aggregate balance in overseas - i.e. non-US - accounts was greater than $10,000.)
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## biglemoncoke (Aug 25, 2011)

during 2007 and earlier i made no income at all so i believe i didnt even hit the threshold to require to file

i checked the fbar requirements also and as bev said, im a new grad - currently living with my relatives so... im broke like a joke still so at no point i would have over 10,000 in accumulated investments

ill be sending my back taxes today - no taxes owed so im confident there wont be a huge issue over this....


----------

